# NG Medic



## amadon (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there anyone who is currently a national guard 68W or previous and that works ems in the civilian world? I am a highschool senior going through the enlisting process right now in indiana to be a medic and am currently a state certified emt-b, i know that doesnt work in the military unless its NREMTB but i could always use the refresher at AIT. I want to know if when i get out of BCT and AIT if i will be recognized when i get home in indiana as NREMTB. And what will happen to my already existing emt-b cert and inservice hrs i have so far? I want to work on an ambulance full time and go through Ivy Tech to get my paramedic. Any responses would be very helpful.


----------



## jester_1269 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm in the same boat you're in.  To my understanding, the clocks will pretty much reset after your AIT, along with your inservice.  And I'm also under the impression that you will be recognized as a NREMT-B.  

On a side note, where do you do your drill? Been assigned to a unit yet?


----------



## amadon (Dec 23, 2009)

i havent been to meps or anything but i am wanting to get into a medical unit. But i am possibly sensitive to penicillion and had a rash at age 11 but my doc said he didnt think a shot of it would kill me or do anything but hes not 100% and my recruiter said that i would be dq at meps for this so idk about indiana right now. i know people in the guard that are allergic to penicillion. So i was told by a medic that you may be able to use your national guard inservice towards the civillian inservice but not sure. whats your status jester_1269?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 23, 2009)

You will have the opportunity to test for NREMT-B after AIT at some point from my understanding. Just make sure your state EMT-B cert does not expire while your at AIT. I am sure some 92W or 18D on here may know more about this?


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm in the 68W program right now. If you have your NREMT, and it doesn't expire within a year of starting the program, you will "fast-track" to a class that is starting the "Whiskey" phase of training (basically week 8 or 9). If you have a current state cert that is not NREMT you will have the opportunity to challenge the NREMT-B exam if you wish, or you can choose to go through the entire program.

As far as the penicillin goes, you might mention it at MEPS and go right through. My mom is allergic to it and she's always told me to steer clear of it just in case. When I mentioned it to the MEPS doc he told me a lot of people have the allergy and not to worry about it until I got to basic. I didn't say anything at basic, got the shot, and I was just fine. If you are allergic, you will put that down in writing, they'll give you something other than penicillin, and you'll get this nifty allergy tag to add to your dog tag chain.


----------

